# clove oil



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

The wife had a couple of teeth extracted and I learned that clove oil is a good topical pain killer FYI


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

lefty said:


> The wife had a couple of teeth extracted and I learned that clove oil is a good topical pain killer FYI


yes it is. it is anti-bacterial as well, and an ingredient in a temporary filling paste that is popular with many dentists. the filling is made of zinc oxide powder which is mixed with a few drops of clove oil until it is the proper pasty consistency to fill a tooth. Clean out any dead material, and slap it in. I have had temp fillings done that lasted 8 months. if a decaying area is sealed off it will halt the decay until you can get it fixed by a 'real' dentist. (for me, finances were usually the issue....)

and if you ever watched 'billy the exterminator' on TV you will find he uses eugenol (another name for oil of cloves) to kill insect pests without using poisons. I wonder where he gets it in such quantities?


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Motrin is pretty much clove oil.

I use a combination of clove,tea tree, and oregano oil for tooth issues. Works every time.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Clove oil is great ... Not only is it used with dental care but it also heals the stomach lining, stops nausea and aids digestion. It does not stop there ... many people use it to relieve the flu, colds and bronchial congestion. 

Plus a whole lot more.

(I love my new classes. )


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

plus clove gum tastes great.


----------

